# Chautauqua NY 100% SUPER N.O.A.A. OPEN 9/12



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2010WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

As of right now field is at the midpoint of the capped 100 team field making for a $5000 first place guarantee to first!

ALL mailed entries must be *received* by Sept. 07th

ONLY online registration will be open the week leading to the event- no ramp pays.

$10,000 first place potential- 12 checks regardless of field size!!!!

DOUBLE any final payout in a qualifying Stratos win!!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

60 team normal NOAA field is solid as of 9/3/10!!! 

That offers a FULL FIELD payout typical to the 100% offerings at each NOAA event!!! 12 checks- FAT ones too!!!!

BUT....

THIS IS SUPER NOAA!!!! Everything from this point is a bonus up to the 100 teams making $10,000 to first!!!!

Looking forward to it! 

*ALL MAILED ENTRIES SHOULD BE STAMPED IN WITH THE MAILMAN BY TODAY...ALL MAILED ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BY 9/7 TUES*

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip

Im probally not looking in the right spot on the web page but when is the start time?


Thanks Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Your not the only one Ragner 

It's on the hardcopy flyers- no where online though...apologies.

*7:00AM START*

We will begin registration at Long Point at 5:00AM. Please arrive EARLY in order to accomodate the ramp/parking/and registering new folks.

CURRENTLY for this SUPER NOAA: first flight return time 3:30 - second flight 3:45 - third flight 4:00

Looks to be great weather!!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Nip ! see ya there.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We are at 70 teams...$7000 first place OH MY!!! 

Four more boats and we'll have pulled a bigger field than the FLW All American next door at Presque this week!

See all in NY- registration ONLINE remains open until 5pm saturday!!!!

nip


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I would go ...but you guys suck  i will never fish any thing you guys do ever


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

sour grapes?? 

interested to see the results of both tourneys. good luck men! :B


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

must have been some real sour grapes because nipp and his crew runs a first class tournament hands down.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

> I would go ...but you guys suck i will never fish any thing you guys do ever


I have to disagree with this one. I rarely fish tournys anymore but when I decide to donate from time to time i fish dobass.

Good luck everyone, should be a great show.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We love you too firstflight  Only the happy need apply...

*Congrats to Ray Terhart Jr. and Chris Graf with a near 19lb sack including BIG bass of 5 3/4lbs!!!

Their payday $8138 !!!! INCLUDING A $500 RANGER CUP BONUS!*

Great day! Light wieghts overall relative to the fishery. 17lbs to be in next two spots- 12lbs to make final check.

Just back home from NY- details online tomorrow.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/10NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA/091210.html

NJOY-
nip


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lotaluck said:


> I have to disagree with this one. I rarely fish tournys anymore but when I decide to donate from time to time i fish dobass.
> 
> Good luck everyone, should be a great show.


no everytime i fish one of them ..the guys fishing  are a--holes .....no respect at all


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Firstflight- what you are doing here is called "hijacking" a thread. 

This specific thread is to celebrate the victors from an event that all participants shared an extremely positive vibe at- and were paid 100% of their entry. 

I'm guessn' you weren't there.

If you have concerns with your past experience please feel free to contact me, possibly contact those you had a bad experience with or even start a new thread with your concerns.

I'd be glad to help you gain insight on how to be a happy angler.
http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

nip
[email protected]


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Firstflight- what you are doing here is called "hijacking" a thread.
> 
> This specific thread is to celebrate the victors from an event that all participants shared an extremely positive vibe at- and were paid 100% of their entry.
> 
> ...


or he could just cancel his account on this site. your a stand up guy nip and run a top notch tournament. i belive i speak for the vast majority when i say we don't need that kind of negativity in the forums. congrats to everyone at chautaqua. tough conditions brought out the tough fishermen/women.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

First Flight I run a circuit in central Ohio OMBTT but I always travel to NE OHIO to fish Rorys events. You are lucky to have a tournament director such as him in your area. It is a ton of hard work and it seems we always have to deal with stuff like this. I have had a great time up there and I have a lot of respect for the anglers up there. They are great guys and I enjoy fishing with them very much. I think tournament fishing may not be for you. Just go fishing smile and have fun. Rorey my hats off for you.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

alumking said:


> First Flight I run a circuit in central Ohio OMBTT but I always travel to NE OHIO to fish Rorys events. You are lucky to have a director such as him in your area. It is a ton of hard work and it seems we always have to deal with stuff like this. I have had a great time up there and I have a lot of respect for the anglers up there. They are great guys and I enjoy fishing with them very much. I think tournament fishing may not be for you. Just go fishing smile and have fun. Rorey my hats off for you.


nope i have fished a lot of tournament in my 40 years from erie to fl just dont like that group dont have a beef with rorey ..just some of the guys that fish it ... oh i fish 2 or 3 a week i love to fish them .. but not when i guy pulls up on you and tells you f u this is my spot more then once this has happend 

Firstflight- what you are doing here is called "hijacking" a thread. 

no i am just telling it like it is this is a open forum right


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Well FF...an open forum in a new thread would be most appropriate. Especially once asked politely.

I checked out your name to my rosters past and present and was unable to find your previous experience with us.

There's always a turd or two in the group FF- don't let your enemy win. Sing loud and proud when in that situation, move on or stay...just always smile as you do it. There's little that is productive from that situation otherwise, then or now.

I appreciate the positive responses from others. We are pleased to have earned your respect and enjoyment of our events. Thanks for the kind words for the victors.

Again...here is a link to the Chautauqua:
http://www.dobass.com/10NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA/091210.html

nip


----------

